# Removing overpressure valve for cleaning (baby)



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a gaggia baby which is suffering from a problem (2nd time after 1.5 years) where no water is coming out of the group head.

I have it dismantled -- ( see 


  which I used last time to check wiring!)

Note the plastic body is now removed -- just dealing with the gubbins - some mounted on the metal body panel, whilst the boiler is "free" and disconnected

To give it a thorough clean

a) How do I remove the overpressure valve from the pump - seems to be attached to a plastic tube and not sure how to remove without breaking. Am playing safe as I believe this valve is fine, but if I could clean it would be nice.

b) This time I can't seem to remove the dispersion plate on the base of the lower boiler. The two nuts are removed, though the gasket is in pretty tight and the plate seems immovable. - if the blockage isn't there I'll probably need to split the boiler again

Am actually wondering whether to get a factory recon model (which this purchase was) if the boiler has become more corroded.. it's obviously only a matter of years anyway and I believe that part alone is around £60+vat?


----------

